# Ishmeet Singh - Winner Of Voice Of India Dead



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 29, 2008)

Guys

Just read on DD News that Ishmeet singh died in a swimming accident in maldives ..


*img112.imageshack.us/img112/6932/ishmeetsingh2656460xo9.jpg


*img261.imageshack.us/img261/4631/181062522183fa9.th.jpg


Ishmeet Singh 18, has died after drowning in the 
swimming pool, of his hotel Chaaya Island Dhonveli today. The famous indian singer arrived in Male' this morning, to perform in the Star Voice of Maldives, short to be held on 1st August. He also participated in the Jo Jeeta Wohi Superstar Show on Star Cahnnel. He is a pupular contestant of Star voice of India, and has many fans, in India and Maldives, and abroad.

following details is taken from Ishmeet's web profile;

Ishmeet Singh, is an 18 year old boy from Ludhiyana used to suffer from stage fear in his childhood. The fear was overcome after he sang in front of a huge crowd in the Delhi Audition of Star Voice of India.

He is a true fan of Shaan and considers him as his idol. He also admires A. R. Rehman and his dream is to sing for him.

He was among the top 2 finalists on Star Voice of India and was crowned the winner on November 24, 2007. He was also one of the contestants of Jo Jeeta Wohi Superstar, a singing competition on Star Plus channel and represented the Champions team. He was eliminated on June 20, 2008

Source

Source


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 29, 2008)

really sad  may his soul rest in peace


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 30, 2008)

He was an awesome singer ... was my fav. contestant in VOI ! Really Sad News !


----------



## threeonethree (Jul 30, 2008)

what i find more sad is that ,our news channels will milk this news for days to come and go to take videos and interviews of his family at this hard time.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 30, 2008)

Some news anchors are even smiling while giving this news, absolutely pathetic.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 30, 2008)

the media  only selling news they have no emotional attachment with any one


----------



## dreamsalive (Jul 30, 2008)

I Still Cant Digest This News... ............very Very Upset About It. How Bad His family wud B Feeling.i Pray For His Soul.he Was Very Nice Guy.

JUST FEEL LIKE CRYIN..............

tribute to him.pl listen(close ur eyes at remember him)
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J8q4cBSkTQ

R.i.p
__________________
Linux doesn't need no viruses. The users **** up the system by themselves.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 30, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Guys
> 
> Just read on DD News that Ishmeet singh died in a swimming accident in maldives ..



"According to reports, Ishmeet drowned in a swimming pool while having fun with his friends."
Source as you specified in first post

If you have fun with your friends in a swimming pool without knowing to swim, you must be DUMB. Yes I know that he's a good singer, just shows the carelessness.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> "According to reports, Ishmeet drowned in a swimming pool while having fun with his friends."
> Source as you specified in first post
> 
> If you have fun with your friends in a swimming pool without knowing to swim, you must be DUMB. Yes I know that he's a good singer, just shows the carelessness.


+1. I am not saying that he deserved this extremely harsh irreversable punishment for doing something he shouldn't have, but the fact remains. This was a stupid thing to do.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 30, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> "If you have fun with your friends in a swimming pool without knowing to swim, you must be DUMB. Yes I know that he's a good singer, just shows the carelessness.



I think he's 20? That's what the newspaper says 

One more thing which I have noticed is friends pulling/pushing people who can't swim. That's frigging DUMB!!  I've been at the recieving end so many times and I can't swim!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 30, 2008)

^^
+2 
I mean, he was just 19, had a budding career, everything seemed all set when one incident like this where he ends up paying with his life due to his own undoing. Who will dive into a pool without knowing how to swim? I really feel for him, but I'm more upset that he lost his life due to utter carelessness. 
May his voice shine forever....


----------



## threeonethree (Jul 31, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> I think he's 20? That's what the newspaper says
> 
> One more thing which I have noticed is friends pulling/pushing people who can't swim. That's frigging DUMB!!  I've been at the recieving end so many times and I can't swim!!


Then learn. it isn't that hard.


----------



## mediator (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't think a winner like him would be staying in a hotel less than 3 or 5 star, moreover with no lifeguards around?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 31, 2008)

the Aarushi muder case is solved another open.He is very innocent guy i don't who want to kill him.


----------



## narangz (Jul 31, 2008)

mediator said:


> I don't think a winner like him would be staying in a hotel less than 3 or 5 star, *moreover with no lifeguards around?*



Yes, that's the strange thing.



NIGHTMARE said:


> the Aarushi muder case is solved another open.He is very innocent guy i don't who want to kill him.



Hmmmm... Rumours of foul play were there from the 1st day itself.


----------



## Roadripper (Aug 1, 2008)

I was shocked when i read this news rit nw.. damn ... sad for him ... R>I>P


----------

